# Shipmates of Dominic



## Domnic (Mar 12, 2006)

Sailed with buries marks (La Pradera), athel line ( athel crown) many years with B.P. Any one that sailed with me out there. Dominic A/B. GP1.Thanks


----------



## egoldsby (Jul 18, 2014)

*1960-ish*

Hi there...I'm looking for information on Charles M. Stewart, he was my grandmother's cousin. I have a book that he gave her as a gift and he wrote in it that he was the Chief Electrician for the M/V La Pradera and this address: Buries Markes, Plantation House, Mincing Lane, London, E.C.3. 1960. 

Does his name ring a bell with anyone?

Thanks,
Erin


----------



## Domnic (Mar 12, 2006)

*La Pradera*

Sorry to say cannot remember the lecky`s name, thats if he was on her the same time as I was. Dominic


----------

